# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  What Is The Best FUE Technique? | Sara Wasserbauer, M.D.

## tbtadmin

Question Submitted Through hairloss.iahrs.org

*IAHRS Member, Sara Wasserbauer, M.D. of Walnut Creek, CA. Responds:*

Im very interested in having an FUE hair transplant but Im starting to get confused with all of the different FUE techniques being offered. Do I have a Neograft FUE  (which is extremely expensive), CIT or SAFE?  I also read something about FUE2 . Your website seems to be more straight forward then others and it seems that most FUE is very similar from what I am reading from your organization. Id like to feel comfortable with my decision to move forward, but this is a big step for me and I keep reading conflicting information on other websites. Can you tell me the best FUE techniques and do you recommend FUE over FUT? Thank you for your time and I look forward to any answer that you can provide.

----------

